# My laptop battery is hot and always charging



## etnalibrarygirl (Oct 11, 2006)

I have noticed lately that my battery for my laptop is always charging and is now hot to the touch. I have an Averatec 3260 series laptop. I purchased it three years ago and I have never had a problem with my battery until now. I hardly ever use the battery except for brief moments, so it never fully discharges and then recharges. I have calibrated it twice within the three years. Why would it constantly be charging now? My computer says that it is on 100% power and the battery isn't charging, but it still is getting that charge. 


Any help would be great.

Katie


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What kind of battery?

See here:
http://www.batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm
"The worst condition is keeping a fully charged battery at elevated temperatures, which is the case with running laptop batteries. If used on main power, the battery inside a laptop will only last for 12-18 months. I must hasten to explain that the pack does not die suddenly but begins with reduced run-times."

What does the manufacturer recommend?


----------



## etnalibrarygirl (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a Lithium Ion model name E12K and #8019PST. My manual for my computer just says to calibrate the battery every three months or so. Nothing else really. Nothing about unplugging it from the computer when I am using the outlet. For the longest time the charging light would just stay on and not blink( the blinking signified that it was charging) so I assumed that it just was charged and was fine. And it didn't use to get hot.

I suppose that it has lasted this long is nice.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Since you don't seem to need it, just take it out and use the laptop without it.


----------



## etnalibrarygirl (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay, Thank you for the help. I guess the battery is still usable, so I will keep it for those times. 

Katie


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I do what you do but what I do to keep the battery optimum is once a month run the laptop without the power cord until it is about to go down and then recharge it, otherwise the battery will heat up and wear down as you are finding.


----------



## etnalibrarygirl (Oct 11, 2006)

Great Rich! I will have to remember that and keep it in mind. I did actually do that, let the battery wear down and then let it recharge and it actually did what it was supposed to and my charging light finally stopped blinking and the battery held a normal charge. So it is something good. Thanks for the input


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Very welcome....


----------

